# GTI International @ Bruntingthorpe Proving Ground



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

So who is making the trip this coming weekend then? I will be there on sunday in the Show and Shine alongside my Detailed (uk) fellow club members. 
Its probably the biggest VAG show in the UK.
http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## Syphon (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll be there on the Seatcupra.net stand. Not entering the show and shine, but will be on the 1/4 mile a few times.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

im going to be there


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

saturday for me


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

be there all weekend on show and shine area and GTI NI stand


----------



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Brings back memories, used to love the 1/4 miles and kicking ass LOL

Have a great time :thumb:


----------



## sharpie (Apr 9, 2007)

both days for me!!


anyone doing any rotary demo's?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll be there on the Sunday, been going for over a decade from the days of the TRL. No business, just pleasure and a catchup with a few mates! :thumb:


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

andyollie said:


> be there all weekend on show and shine area and GTI NI stand


I'll keep and eye out for you but i'll be on the UK Polos stand if you see me :thumb:


----------



## bryand (Jan 14, 2007)

*Brunters*

I'll be there on the Briskoda stand, both days.


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

I will be going but I have not decided which day...Sat or Sun  

Does anyone know what is on each day or have a link to a schedule?


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Sunday is looking better weather wise!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

sixpot said:


> Sunday is looking better weather wise!


Yeah weather looks a bit ****


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Ah well I am going on Sunday now. I seem to remember that its always wet on one day each year!!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Im bloody knackered! Some stunning cars there - spotted mr ollie and his lovely Audi!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Any pics from the days at all?


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Syphon said:


> I'll be there on the Seatcupra.net stand. Not entering the show and shine, but will be on the 1/4 mile a few times.


did you run on the 1/4 mile if so what time did you get :thumb:


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Breeze_Blue said:


> Any pics from the days at all?


I have quite a few pics from when I went on Sunday. Great day out :thumb:

Hope to have them downloaded from the camera over the next couple of days for you all to see. Work has been very very busy with lots of work on at the moment so please be gentle with me 

Will post some up very soon just as soon as I stop detailing customers cars


----------

